# The Nets Haiku Thread



## ly_yng (Jul 9, 2005)

*The Nets Haiku Thread!*

Ian's Revenge Song

The once vibrant plains
Now devoid of foliage.
Is that a rug? Yessss!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*

A six foot tall fox
Loud, sparkling girls with big hair
Must be a timeout.


----------



## fly75 (May 25, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*

Shareef has bad knees
Nets rescind their trade offer
Twin will start again


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*

Lakers give McKie
An offer he can't resist
Nets are in trouble


(where's the original ghoti haiku???)


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*

(Remix)

Kidd is not perfect.
DNA contains square head.
He made Thorn sign Zo.


----------



## Treeman (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*

Kidd has a big head
His son has a bigger head
They both have big heads


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*

Nenad is Euro
Richard is American
New Jersey Unites


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*

Suddenly Traylor
Replaces ill-fitting SAR
Large and strangely fast


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*

Zoran MVP
of the EURO Prelim games
Hope he gets PT


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*



lukewarmplay said:


> Suddenly Traylor
> * Replaces ill-fitting SAR*
> Large and strangely fast


LOL. That's 9 syllables. You are making up rules like me!


----------



## nets515 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*

nets will shine again
new faces here and there too
theyll win atlantic

hey...i tried. lol


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*



ghoti said:


> LOL. That's 9 syllables. You are making up rules like me!


you're supposed to sound out the letters? i've always just said the word sar. 

aren't english language haikus supposed to be approximations, anyway? there's like a whole haiku culture that i don't get.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*

Ghoti's weak reading
Out of line Moderator
Check these syllables


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*



kweli109 said:


> Ghoti's weak reading
> Out of line Moderator
> Check these syllables


ghoti is deceptive
since it has one syllable
but you did OK

(not "oak")


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*



ghoti said:


> ghoti is deceptive
> since it has one syllable
> but you did OK
> 
> (not "oak")


Now, that's 6-7-5


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*



YankeeNETicS said:


> Now, that's 6-7-5


ghoti is deceptive
*since it has one syllable.
*Ask George Bernard Shaw.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*



ghoti said:


> ghoti is deceptive
> *since it has one syllable.
> *Ask George Bernard Shaw.


I got it! :biggrin:


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*

how does ghoti only have 1 syllable?


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*



kweli109 said:


> how does ghoti only have 1 syllable?


It's "fish"


----------



## tonton46 (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*

Jason Kidd resents
"Krstic and four other guys"
Demands Krstic trade


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*

haiku has strict rules,
Will someone provide a FAQ?
Till then, count me out.


----------



## xavisxavis (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*



kweli109 said:


> how does ghoti only have 1 syllable?


the gh part of ghoti is pronounced as the gh in "enouGH"
the o part is pronounced as the o in "wOmen"
the ti part is pronounced as the ti in "naTIon"

...now...try this one:
ghoughgheighghough

:banana:


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*

Dude, where is my Power foward
where does Traylor ask for
Nets new jersey


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*



jarkid said:


> Dude, where is my Power foward
> where does Traylor ask for
> Nets new jersey



 
8
6
4


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*

Thirty-Eight minutes
seven points and four rebounds
"He did little things!"


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*



ghoti said:


> Thirty-Eight minutes
> seven points and four rebounds
> "He did little things!"



ure good at this :clap:


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*



ghoti said:


> ghoti is deceptive
> *since it has one syllable.
> *Ask George Bernard Shaw.




This is wat mensa does


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*



Vincanity15311 said:


> ure good at this :clap:


Um. It's not really hard. Make one yourself!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*

Nets wanted Rahim
Rahim wanted New Jersey
Stupid Arthritis


----------



## fly75 (May 25, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*



ghoti said:


> Thirty-Eight minutes
> seven points and four rebounds
> "He did little things!"


Can't jump a paper 
Yet Thorn gave Collins millions
Haters wonder why


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*

No to Stromile
No from Rahim to Jersey
Welcome Marc Jackson!


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*

a superb trio
and some guy support nenad
he likes the slogan


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*

*Nets are ranked at ten*
*They should be a lot higher*
*Screw the RealGM!*


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*

Our Coach, Lawrence Frank
Still can't get into a bar
Looks like he's sixteen


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*



tonton46 said:


> Jason Kidd resents
> "Krstic and four other guys"
> Demands Krstic trade


So far, this is my favorite contribution to this thread. (Funny and true!)

Anyone who wants to try can get an easy rep from me.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*

ghoti pronounced as fish
how the hell it spelled that way?
it's a Mensa way?

duck or a bunny?
both are animals of prey
I prefer a steak!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*



YankeeNETicS said:


> ghoti pronounced as fish
> how the hell it spelled that way?
> it's a Mensa way?
> 
> ...



Ooooooooohhh! Extra credit for haiku about ghoti!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: The Nets Haiku Thread!*

This is a basketball discussion thread, not OT at all!

The Princeton Offense
Do the Nets still use this set?
Jordan to Wizards.


----------



## tonton46 (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*



ghoti said:


> So far, this is my favorite contribution to this thread. (Funny and true!)
> 
> Anyone who wants to try can get an easy rep from me.


Yes I agree, that person who wrote that is quite funny.

I decided to bring this thread back because it's awesome.


----------



## tonton46 (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The REAL Nets Haiku Thread*

The one player most
Underappreciated?
Yinka Dare.


----------



## DareToBeYinka (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: The Nets Haiku Thread!*

Jabari, Buef, Mercer,
Best, Veal, Thomas,
Thanks for the memories.


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: The Nets Haiku Thread!*

crazy, stupid, high
adjectives that describe
over the top fans


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: The Nets Haiku Thread!*

The Haikus that got posted today did not follow the rules.


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The Nets Haiku Thread!*



YankeeNETicS said:


> The Haikus that got posted today did not follow the rules.


i think you're forgetting that yinka dare is actually a 5-syllable name. the other ones were off.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: The Nets Haiku Thread!*

Marla digs haiku
Sent telepathic signal
Compelled to bump thread


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: The Nets Haiku Thread!*

Please beat the Clippers!
Dude, where's my power forward?
In the lottery!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: The Nets Haiku Thread!*

I can't think of things
that I want to say right now
man I suck at this

:biggrin:


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The Nets Haiku Thread!*

after some roster changes, it might be time to dust off the old haiku thread...

jackson, linton gone
at least with nachbar here now
zoran's seeing time


----------



## fly75 (May 25, 2005)

If we're doing trivia, it's time to break out the haiku. :biggrin: 

Another summer
No money for free agents
Twin will start again

Two rookie Huskies
Plus Wright and Uncle Spliffy
This is next year's bench?


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Nets Haiku*

Join the Josh Boone Club
Be the first to root for him
PM Dumpy now!


----------



## coolman (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Nets Haiku*

what the ****


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Nets Haiku*

First five sylables
Then seven and five once more
How to pronounce Ghoti?


----------



## fly75 (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Nets Haiku*



coolman said:


> what the ****



doesn't want to think hard
foreign poetry befuddles
friggin noobie swears


----------



## NBASCOUT2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Nets Haiku*

Ain't Worried 'Bout My NETS
Least their not Isiah's Pets

Got my tickets for the Season
There Sure Is a Reason

Boone and Marcus are my Friends
E-Will and Saso maybe, too!

Ilic's coming over
Yeah, so much to do!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Nets Haiku*



NBASCOUT2005 said:


> Ain't Worried 'Bout My NETS
> Least their not Isiah's Pets
> 
> Got my tickets for the Season
> ...


Haiku are poems
Not all poems are Haiku
Dull? Irreverent?


----------



## DoctorJay (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Nets Haiku*

some people don't know
how to contruct a haiku
and instead make crap


----------



## Infinet (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Nets Haiku*



DoctorJay said:


> some people don't know
> how to contruct a haiku
> and instead make crap


I think I understand
Haiku now
You basically split up
all your sentences
How neato.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Nets Haiku*



Infinet said:


> I think I understand
> Haiku now
> You basically split up
> all your sentences
> How neato.


Count the syllables
that appear in every line.
There is a pattern.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

*Re: Nets Haiku*

say no to brooklyn
new york is not for the nets
stay in new jersey


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Nets Haiku*

LeBron is a Cav.
He will always be a Cav.
Stop dreaming, Nets fans.


----------



## fly75 (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Nets Haiku*

Wilcox wants ten mill
his agent swears he's worth more
Sonics hold the cards


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Nets Haiku*

Can't buy a ticket.
Impersonate Media?
Scream like Stephen A!


----------



## DoctorJay (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Nets Haiku*



ghoti said:


> Can't buy a ticket.
> Impersonate Media?
> Scream like Stephen A!


Can't buy a ticket??
Impersonate M. Williams!
Steal Screamin's media pass!


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Nets Haiku*

People don't get it
syllables: five seven five
haikus are special


----------



## Nets0416 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Nets Haiku*

I hate the offseason.... :whatever:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Nets Haiku*

Nenad and Marcus
Portals to Larry's trophy
Found in the twenties


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Nets Haiku*

Jason Kidd's new name
Pepsi Ford Burger King Kidd.
Yormark sold the rights.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Nets Haiku*

Crazy analyst!
Kobe better than Jordan?
You're better than that!


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Nets Haiku*

Marcus shines, Boone stinks
Double Double, Poor big man
It's only summer.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Nets Haiku*



coolman said:


> what the ****



hahaha......................


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Nets Haiku*



ghoti said:


> Crazy analyst!
> Kobe better than Jordan?
> You're better than that!


 LMAO!!


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Nets Haiku*

People rip on Boone:
Score more! Get rebounds! Block shots!
Its only one game.


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Nets Haiku*

Williams was a steal
And Balkman will be a bust
Somehow Isiah


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Nets Haiku*

Summer League over
Antoine steadily improves
Makes my nipples hard


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Nets Haiku*

Mile signed with Nets
Will try hard to gain more weight
Stay at end of bench


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Nets Haiku*



kweli109 said:


> Summer League over
> Antoine steadily improves
> Makes my nipples hard


 :laugh: 

hassan adams will
be a star in the future
just you wait and see

he will dunk on kids
so watch out players down low
especially zo


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Nets Haiku*



Premier said:


> LeBron is a Cav.
> He will always be a Cav.
> Stop dreaming, Nets fans.


 REPPED


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Nets Haiku*



> Summer League over
> Antoine steadily improves
> Makes my nipples hard


Laughing My *** Off
Dang that was really funny
Repping ya for this


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Uncle Cliffy gone.
There goes everyone's hookup.
Go see cousin Sean!


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Good Job Bumping This
I need my poetry fix
Doesn't make me gay

Who is ugliest?
Boone wins overwhelming vote
Boki sex symbol


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Haha
Sean Williams
Block for you


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

Vincent is resigned
Vomit rises inside mouth
Fastbreak dreams shattered


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Nets and Cavaliers
Smokey Said No dunk for you
LeBron James Weaps Tears

Starbury interview
Shoot to win, not a trophy
Kissed his sister too.

JarKidd, that wasn't a haiku...


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Haiku starting 5*

Collins is the man
Our best low-post defender
All defensive team?

Triple double threat
working with Bob Thate's coaching
No divorce news please.

RJ's mending ankle
Will be much better next year
I don't think he's bi

Nenad should shave head
Balding look is not too good
but don't shave Nenad's

Vince's fadeaway...
Go to rim, Just don't tell me
dog eats people food.


----------



## NJNetFan (Jun 21, 2004)

Kidd gets rebound
Passes ball to Carter
Carter dunks on Lebron


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

VC FadeAWay
My Heart Stops in Excitement
Disappointment Sets

Hill/Suns, WTF?
How is he going to run?
Laughs as oldies fall.

Rich goes with Bad Ankle 
Tries to Dunk, Misserable
Sobs as ball hits Rim.


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

Who is number one?
muffin man or madballa?
More than just a man

--------------------

B Rob drops 50
Kidd hitting from the arc
I don't know whats real.

----------------------

Williams the rook
hey hey, smoke weed everyday
it never gets old


----------



## kissmynenads (Jun 23, 2006)

rj drives
carter fades
nenads hurt
mikki plays
kidd runs
everyone else walks
but all that matters 
is that we are still better then new york


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

GMJigga said:


> muffin man or madballa?


Muffin man was BooneFan
Trust me, that I know for sure,
but madballa too?


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

88 posts in
still can't figure the pattern
ignorance is bliss?


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

jerkstore said:


> Muffin man was BooneFan
> *Trust me, that I know for sure,*
> but madballa too?



genius!:clap:


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

JerkStore loves Haikus.
Wish he could count Syllables
He could have been great.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

mynetsforlife said:


> JerkStore loves Haikus.
> Wish he could count Syllables
> He could have been great.


Rats, foiled again
hey so what I'm 4 for 5
plus, that was more of a response than a Haiku anyway.

damn it, 4/6.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Haiku's are stupid
I'm not going to write one
You knew this'd happen


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm batting 1k.
Am I not incredible.?
Cheapness FTW.

Have a good slumber.
Receive lots of pleasant dreams.
Do not wet thy self.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

Nets are down by one
What does Lawrence Frank draw up?
Iso for Carter


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

kobayashi lost
the dog becomes less than food
or, a reversal



jerkstore said:


> Rats, foiled again
> hey so what I'm 4 for 5
> plus, that was more of a response than a Haiku anyway.
> 
> damn it, 4/6.


ah, the haiku form's not supposed to be so stringent anyway.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

smokey and bandit
team up with the hassassin
tear up summer league


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

my pelvic region
her gluteus maximus
plaka plaka plak


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

Kidd's Nets said:


> Nets are down by one
> What does Lawrence Frank draw up?
> Iso for Carter


:lol:


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow, Dustin is banned,
I just found this out today. 
Worthy of new thread

_--R.I.P #1_Josh_Boone_Fan 2007_

(even though he may be back one day.)


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Boonefan may be banned
Joyous Occasion for all
Hopefully ghoti next!


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

BooneFan? finally gone?
Joyful occasion number 1.
Anit dA reel turht.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

My sources tell me....
Banned forever and ever,
Bye-Bye JBF.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Joo no da reeson?
Wut did he do so badlly?
Srry typnig fats.

Sorry.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Pushed The Envelope
Certified Piss *** Woman
What he called c-paw


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Very persistant
Do you know the muffin man?
Madballer was him


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

jarkid said:


> Haha
> Sean Williams
> Block for you





kissmynenads said:


> rj drives
> carter fades
> nenads hurt
> mikki plays
> ...




Are people stupid?
Haikus are five, seven, five
What is this bullsh*t?


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

mynetsforlife said:


> Joo no da reeson?
> Wut did he do so badlly?
> Srry typnig fats.
> 
> Sorry.


​He had what you might call, _an unnatural predilection_ for a certain Nets rookie foward.


----------



## trajanderek (May 16, 2007)

Y'all have too much time
uh...Kid choc, ghoti, and jarkid
Do you have a job?


----------



## trajanderek (May 16, 2007)

Don't listen to me
I am just jealous of you
Y'all's* posts are funny

*Don't know if a double possessive and **double plural exist in the English Language....lol

**oxymoron?....I crack myself up....sorry


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

jerkstore said:


> ​He had what you might call, _an unnatural predilection_ for a certain Nets rookie foward.


His crush on Josh Boone?
That could not be the one point.
muts bee his speelling.



Perhaps his thickness?
His uber insolence too?
Or he's annoying.





Oh, and traj, your first haiku, your second line had 8 syllables


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

mynetsforlife said:


> Oh, and traj, your first haiku, your second line had 8 syllables


You are wrong with this
If you are wrong one more time
I will fudge you up

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghoti


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

trajanderek said:


> Y'all have too much time
> uh...Kid choc, ghoti, and jarkid
> Do you have a job?


Chocolate's profession
Is conveying messages
With beautiful prose


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Whom was the Directed?
Me or the one and only?
I will defeat you.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Kid Chocolate said:


> Chocolate's profession
> Is conveying messages
> With beautiful prose



Chocolate is fail.
For the said dark sweet has 3.
I am the winner.


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/chocolate


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

mynetsforlife said:


> Chocolate is fail.
> For the said dark sweet has 3.
> I am the winner.
> 
> ...


^Great Haikus, they're fun. Enough already, that's it. No more Haiku's please.


----------



## fly75 (May 25, 2005)

mynetsforlife said:


> Oh, and traj, your first haiku, your second line had 8 syllables


Ghoti spoken as "fish"
Go see Wikipedia
Link is up above


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

You are very correct.
Ghoti is said as fish
Choc and I are tied.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Not a haiku but my own little number

K-Mart sucks
Steve Blake sucks
One has the money
The other wants more bucks


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

Ghoti pronounced fish?
Kidd's Nets is pronounced poo pee
What has world come to?


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

No defense, jump shot.
Everyone criticizes
poor Marcus Williams.


----------



## fly75 (May 25, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Not a haiku but my own little number
> 
> K-Mart sucks
> Steve Blake sucks
> ...


Martin got his deal
Blake desires Nuggets money.
Where did Kiki go?


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Will the Nets improve?
Is Sean Williams the PF
we've been waiting for?

What of Jason Collins?
The player everyone hates.
Will he ride the bench?

Summer League is here
Grainy images flicker
across tiny screens.

Bandit to Smokey!
No-look pass for a slam dunk!
Something we have missed.

Summer Haiku thread
is great fun and will show that
Dumpy beats Kid C.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Mikii and his Hair.
They both better stay right here.
Pay Cut gives you Kidd.

Um Dumpy:

What(1) of (1) Jason (2) Collins (2)? That's six.
The player everyone hates.
Will he ride the bench?


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

mynetsforlife said:


> Um Dumpy:
> 
> What(1) of (1) Jason (2) Collins (2)? That's six.
> The player everyone hates.
> Will he ride the bench?


Oops--you are right, sir.
that line is a bit too long
I should call him Twin.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

mynetsforlife said:


> Chocolate is fail.
> For the said dark sweet has 3.
> I am the winner.
> 
> ...


I say tomato
You say tomahto, F U
Chocolate can be two


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Dumpy said:


> Summer Haiku thread
> is great fun and will show that
> Dumpy beats Kid C.



You should know better
Than to mess with Kid Chocolate
I'll melt in your hand


----------



## ly_yng (Jul 9, 2005)

JO to NJ?
Nay. VC will BRB.
We are DOA.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Looking half asleep
With arms as smooth as a seal.
Karl Malone laughs.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Kid Chocolate said:


> You should know better
> Than to mess with Kid Chocolate
> I'll melt in your hand



Under my force, yes;
You'll melt in my hand quickly.
Because you still lose.



Dumpy said:


> Oops--you are right, sir.
> that line is a bit too long
> I should call him Twin.


Have Twin for JC?
That move would put you at 3
2 south is too low.


----------



## ly_yng (Jul 9, 2005)

Part 2 of my original haiku cycle

"Nets in mantaman -
Steal! A dribble drive, Onions!
It's down... WITH A KISS!"


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

mynetsforlife said:


> Under my force, yes;
> You'll melt in my hand quickly.
> Because you still lose.


My tomfoolery
You arrived unprepared for
I melt in your mouth


----------



## ly_yng (Jul 9, 2005)

Kid Chocolate said:


> My tomfoolery
> You arrived unprepared for
> I melt in your mouth


Suggestive wording?
That's some Luke and Richard ****.
Stay out of my mouth.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Stay out of my mouth.
What are you, a pedophile?
Rich Sim calls your name.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Where would you rather
Chocolate melt? In your diaper?
Potty train yourself


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

"That dude can't guard me.
His hair weighs more then his legs.
I can see his spleen!"


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

KC Continues
His failing is amazing
Eight is not Seven.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Ok I hafta break Haiku. Chocolate can be 2 syllables by pronunciation. And if you don't agree, I don't give a ****, because I'm going to keep using it as 2.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

I am just kidding 
The dictionary agrees.
The sweet is really 3.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Kid Chocolate said:


> Ok I hafta break Haiku. Chocolate can be 2 syllables by pronunciation. And if you don't agree, I don't give a ****, because I'm going to keep using it as 2.


Clearly, you are unfamiliar with the work of Laurie berkner. "Choc-o-late in my pock-o-lat" is a classic.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Dumpy said:


> Clearly, you are unfamiliar with the work of Laurie berkner. "Choc-o-late in my pock-o-lat" is a classic.


Sorry I'm not gay and/or old!

you know i love you dumpy


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Kid Chocolate said:


> Sorry I'm not gay and/or old!


Laurie Berkner is the best! Cpaw, help me out here.

http://www.twotomatoes.com/site/


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Dumpy said:


> Laurie Berkner is the best! Cpaw, help me out here.
> 
> http://www.twotomatoes.com/site/



Bringing in the gay and/or old re-enforcements?

*slowly backs out of thread*


Back to the Haikus
Refuse to be infected
By Dumpy's blabber


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Dumpy said:


> Laurie Berkner is the best! Cpaw, help me out here.
> 
> http://www.twotomatoes.com/site/


Berkner is splendid
However not favorite
Raffi is better


http://www.raffinews.com/


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Ban button awaits
K C a troublemaker
Fesenko a punk


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Ban button awaits
> K C a troublemaker
> Fesenko a punk




Do I threaten You?
Certified Piss *** Woman
You're a bad drafter


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Baby Beluga
is everyone's favorite
But Raffi is old


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

*...and now, Deep Thoughts ...by Jack Handy*



> I could take Haiku day like once a month, Only because posters would actually have to think before typing. That might be dangerous.





> Also...I guarantee that Kid Chocolate and mynetsforlife will both a have serious case of _HaikuThink_ for about 3 hours, it's powerful stuff.




the end..


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Ban him! Now, I say.
Ban him! Now, and ev'ry day!
Ev'ry day, I say!


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Ban KC, Dumpy?
Don't make me fart in your mouth
I apologize


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

threatening a fly
you could not achieve with a
Dick Cheney face mask


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> threatening a fly
> you could not achieve with a
> Dick Cheney face mask



Call me Dick Cheney
We should take a hunting trip
My aim is as good


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

HaikuThink takes over brain.
Five Seven Five, always same.
Monotony sets.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Your aim is better
than Thron's luck with free agents
mediocrity


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

MadBalla was him?
i knew he sounded the same
I need time off board


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Where was I that time?
I've been on the boards everyday 
Recently atleast.


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

the nets haiku thread
i don't care what jarkid says
so bump. bump. bump. bump.


----------



## fly75 (May 25, 2005)

Summer doldrums suck
Thorn never makes a big deal
Fans wax poetic


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

fly75 said:


> Summer doldrums suck
> Thorn never makes a big deal
> Fans wax poetic


That is incorrect.
VC or JKidd not here?
What BS is that?


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

*Mid Level Talent
Jeff McInnis will work out
A Bad Decision*


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Beltran up the hill
Over the shoulder, Great Catch!
Haters wanna hate


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Mikki The Snake Man
We need your efficiency
Sign the Nets contract!


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Wish the Yanks had him.
Though ARod is much better.
Stein should have got him.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Maryland, my home.
There's nothing like the beltway.
Florida will suck.


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

baseball is boring
thats why i watch basketball
seriously though


----------



## Lurk182 (Feb 12, 2006)

Summer League rosters
How did they fill the bench?
Was it for Cripe's sake?

Summer League action
My eyes will be on Marcus
Is he much thinner?

Maurice Peterson
Would be a tremendous catch
House: long forgotten


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Named for scrub RB
Misunderstood ''Take a pee.''
Now types ''otato''


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Orlando webcast
Please invent remote nut-kick
For the announcers


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

play-by-play live feed
dyslexia of the mouth
d-leauge of broadcasts


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Morris Peterson?
The Babysitter Raper?
The choice is simple


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

babysitter rape?
don't know who that is but he's
a good fit on Knicks


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

GMJigga said:


> babysitter rape?
> don't know who that is but he's
> a good fit on Knicks


Ruben Patterson
Hard worker fiery player
Raped his nanny's mouth


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

Patterson has kids?
God that is a scary thought.
Soiling the gene pool.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Thought Enters the mind.
Can a Premium be Banned?
KC's thought process?


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Sean Williams blocks shots
But he can do nothing else
The Nets lose, again.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

who is the ugliest in the Nets
the asnwer is there called jason Collins
because the sausage is embbed on his mouth


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

The commentary
Makes the baby Jesus cry
Put a muzzle on


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

Dumpy said:


> Sean Williams blocks shots
> But he can do nothing else
> The Nets lose, again.


one *practice* game done
dumpy has sean figured out
greatest scout alive?


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

jarkid said:


> who is the ugliest in the Nets
> the asnwer is there called jason Collins
> because the sausage is embbed on his mouth


Lips like that, I want.
Who does not want sausage lips?
Luckiest man ever.


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

jarkid said:


> who is the ugliest in the Nets
> the asnwer is there called jason Collins
> because the sausage is embbed on his mouth


Jarkid's english skills
requisite to poetry
but a fair attempt


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

Three, One, and Zero.
Not quite a triple double.
Good enough for Nets?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

GMJigga said:


> Jarkid's english skills
> requisite to poetry
> but a fair attempt


ha~ha~ha~ha~
don't mention to
my English
although it's not good
but it's fine


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Not to be Racist.
But look at his location.
Not His First Language.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

my_nets_for_life
he is a nice guy
he makes me so high
I would say he's right


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

New Jersey Nets fans
Love other players in League
Hate our own players.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

jarkid said:


> my_nets_for_life
> he is a nice guy
> he makes me so high
> I would say he's right



Jarkid, I don't know if anyone has already told you, but a haiku is 3 lines.

the first line has 5 syllables
the second line has 7 syllables
the third line has 5 syllables.

that's what makes a haiku a haiku. 5-7-5


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

I think you mean:

The first line has five
The second one has seven
The last one has five


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Hum, I see.

But I think I was doing a poetry not a Haiku


----------



## trajanderek (May 16, 2007)

Summer League is dull
Football needs to hurry up
It's a living hell


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

jarkid said:


> Hum, I see.
> 
> But I think I was doing a poetry not a Haiku


I liked the poem. (Not sure if "sausage lips" is the best thing to call someone, though.)

Your English is excellent and a little poetic all by itself.

I find it pleasant to read your posts and I always understand what they mean.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

jarkid said:


> I hope that he attacks the rims like Amare
> 
> I hope that he guards his men like Kenyon.
> 
> I hope that he blocks the shots like Theo Ratliff.


See? I like this.

It's a very "poetic" and unusual use of language.

Very pleasing to read, IMO.


----------



## DoctorJay (May 27, 2005)

A photo haiku:


























*"*















*"*


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

trajanderek said:


> Summer League is dull
> Football needs to hurry up
> It's a living hell



Midwestern football?
Option, Option, Option, Lose
Nebraska's Gameplan


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

thank you, Ghoti, you are my mentor.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Movers here today
Soon I'm off to Tampa Bay
The weather will suck

Orlando Magic!
Will I root for thee next year?
Sign and Trade for Vince!


----------



## trajanderek (May 16, 2007)

Kid Chocolate said:


> Midwestern football?
> Option, Option, Option, Lose
> Nebraska's Gameplan



The option is fine
No longer their main play...but
Don't you like TE's?


Double entendre
It adds to our great haikus
Kid coc...oops...you lose


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

Ray rice is a god
download the demo off Live
can't wait for 08


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

salary cap math
difficult for some to check
one plus one not three


----------



## DoctorJay (May 27, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> salary cap math
> difficult for some to check
> one plus one not three


Difference between
Math Ph.D. and pizza?
Pizza feeds your kids


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

DoctorJay said:


> Difference between
> Math Ph.D. and pizza?
> Pizza feeds your kids


verifying is
easy if one looks up facts
Ph.D. no need


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

1-18-08
what movie is this, really?
OT: Haiku thread?


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Math & PHD?
Neither exist at UC
Grad Rate of Zero


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

God damn it Ratner
Stop getting rid of fan favs
KMart. Moore. Adams.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

This thread is in need.
Of an uber-spiffy bump.
Joyous to give it.


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

Chad Johnson is bad.
Sorry for being OT
TO is better.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

You Like him as Bird?
If Johnson had been Cowboy.
You would be in love.


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

The Cowboys, my love.
Undying Homerism.
You are probly right.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Johnson Bad? You make laughs.
Top 5 Wide Receiver Easy.
You know it is true.

Bengals will be good.
Cowboys? I am not too sure.
We'll see in good time.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Vince Carter saves Nets
From being lottery bound but
these blind fans dont know


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

thacarter said:


> Vince Carter saves Nets
> From being lottery bound but
> these blind fans dont know



Your format is wrong.
The line after first has eight.
Should have had seven.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Vince Carter homers
Make me sick to my stomach
Take off your blinders


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Vince Carter Haters
When will they ever learn that
Vince is the best net


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Are you that stupid?
Saying that Vince is better
Than our point guard, Kidd

This is exactly
Why these Vince Carter homers
Should be banned from here


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

First the Josh Boone fans
The Vince Carter Fans are next
Kidd? No one is safe.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

You know what we need?
#1_Vince_Carter_Fan.
Him and Dustin... Busy!


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Kidd better than VC?
LMAO he shoots 20% 
who saved the nets huh


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

thacarter said:


> Kidd better than VC?
> LMAO he shoots 20%
> who saved the nets huh


that's nowhere near a haiku, wtf

Vince better than Kidd?
Did you watch any playoffs?
Who sunk the Nets ship?


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Kid Chocolate said:


> that's nowhere near a haiku, wtf
> 
> Vince better than Kidd?
> Did you watch any playoffs?
> Who sunk the Nets ship?


Who kept bricking shots
after shot,after shot when
open like Jenna


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

thacarter said:


> Who kept bricking shots
> after shot,after shot when
> open like Jenna


The answer to that
You probly don't want to hear
It's Vinsanity!


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

This is a Haiku
This is a good, nice Haiku
This is a Haiku


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Kidd in these play-offs.
Averaged- triple double.
Vincent sucked a lot.

KC, are you making up words again


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

funny, lol.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

mynetsforlife said:


> Kidd in these play-offs.
> Averaged- triple double.
> Vincent sucked a lot.
> 
> KC, are you making up words again


lol grab a few boards
score 10 points on 3/16 shooting
10 assists,BIG DEAL


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Kid Chocolate said:


> The answer to that
> You probly don't want to hear
> It's Vinsanity!


lmao who got doubled
and tripled and hacked was it
kidd or vc,u know who


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

You are a retard
Why do you post on Nets board?
Go find VC Board

AND LEARN WTF THE HAIKU IS!


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Kid Chocolate said:


> You are a retard
> Why do you post on Nets board?
> Go find VC Board
> 
> AND LEARN WTF THE HAIKU IS!


lol dis kid mad like
why u catching feelings on
the internet lol


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

thacarter said:


> lol dis kid mad like
> why u catching feelings on
> the internet lol



I'm not mad, rather
bewildered, that I'm dealing
with, an idiot


----------



## ly_yng (Jul 9, 2005)

Take a deep breath in.
Hold it, then breathe out slowly.
Relax. End flame wars.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

ly_yng said:


> Take a deep breath in.
> Hold it, then breathe out slowly.
> Relax. End flame wars.


Someone constantly
Needs to keep fools in check
I'm the enforcer.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

I do love this thread
It is my favorite one
during offseason


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Dumpy said:


> I do love this thread
> It is my favorite one
> during offseason


Look who re-enters
Back from the dead, were you banned?
Such silly questions


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

Dumpy. Banned Member
If still banned how can he post?
Petey's corrupted.


----------



## portmon (May 6, 2005)

OK I can't resist...


Fast break was deadly
Kerry RJ KMart wings
Now we got no run

Kidd is thirty-four
He grabs the defensive board
But he runs alone

Little General
Coaches well beyond his years
His suits are from Sears

Why no Bird and Raf?
Jax is Max but Marv's just Marv
You're better than that!

Need a true PF
How'd we miss Carlos Boozer?
Was big stud at Duke

No one here can shoot
Old school guys could really stroke
I still miss Drazen



Jeez this is addictive....


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

portmon said:


> His suits are from Sears


:laugh:


----------



## ly_yng (Jul 9, 2005)

portmon said:


> Need a true PF
> How'd we miss Carlos Boozer?
> Was big stud at Duke


Who drafted Boozer?
Don't you recall when he stuck
A knife in their back?


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Sometimes I feel like
I am talking to myself
Thick-headed people


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Kid Chocolate said:


> Sometimes I feel like
> I am talking to myself
> Thick-headed people


You are not alone.
Most-All of us feel that way.
Lots when talk with me.


----------



## portmon (May 6, 2005)

ly_yng said:


> Who drafted Boozer?
> Don't you recall when he stuck
> A knife in their back?



If he'd joined Jason
Would be different story
He'd be Karl Malone

NJ not bad spot
Though not Miami/LA
Better than Cleveland

We did get Nenad
But let's be realistic
We'd swap them straight up


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

Picture this everyone
Sean swats ball, Jason rebounds
Carter runs the break!

Jefferson's there too
Kidd lobs the rock towards rim
Double alley-oop

As this is hap'ning
Hassan cheers from our team bench
I can dream, can't I?


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Cousin Sean is Great.
Gives his girl "quality time".
Rolling some j's? Nah.


----------



## portmon (May 6, 2005)

Some people (me) don't know when to quit...

Garnett coming east
Hope we've enough beef up front
We could be roadkill


OK OK I'm not always a doomsayer, I can be optimistic too:


Everyone healthy
Magloire puts up 14-10
Nets re-take the East


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

KG, Jesus, Pierce
Won't be as good as first thought
I know this is true

Our big three is good
Maybe not as impressive
But we have a bench


----------



## portmon (May 6, 2005)

Last one for today I promise, then I'm really going to get some work done:

Red and white dots move
Sounds of hip-hop and whistles
Section 213


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Kev, Ray, Paul, in East.
I really don't care too much.
Maybe beat us though.


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

No Ku's since summer?
That is unexcusable
Put pen to pad, please


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

This thread has been gone.
For much too long of a time.
Will it stay that way?


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

MyNetsForLife = Gay
Posts the same thing in all threads
And he bumps old threads


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

:smoothcriminal: :smoothcriminal: :smoothcriminal: :smoothcriminal: :smoothcriminal:
:smoothcriminal: :smoothcriminal: :smoothcriminal: :smoothcriminal: :smoothcriminal: :smoothcriminal: :smoothcriminal:
:smoothcriminal: :smoothcriminal: :smoothcriminal: :smoothcriminal: :smoothcriminal:


----------

